# Metal.Gear.Solid.HD.Collection.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Metal.Gear.Solid.HD.Collection.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG*<br/>
Region locked PAL only (NA release in Metal.Gear.Solid.HD.Collection.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX back in November)<br/>
Edit- turned out to be two discs after all.<br/><br/>

Go Amazon description<br/>
From the critically acclaimed director, Hideo Kojima, METAL GEAR SOLID HD Collection offers a handful of the most popular METAL GEAR SOLID titles from the past in true HD for the first time ever. Featuring three complete games, METAL GEAR SOLID 2: Sons of Liberty, METAL GEAR SOLID: Snake Eater and METAL GEAR SOLID: Peace Walker, the HD Collection offers old and new fans a chance to experience the epic game play, design and storytelling of the MGS franchise.<br/><br/>

The "METAL GEAR SOLID (MGS)" series is the seminal work of Hideo Kojima, Japan's master game creator, and the progenitor of the stealth action game genre. The series has become a global phenomenon, with over 27 million copies sold worldwide. The player controls a secret agent from an elite special forces unit who is sent on solo sneaking missions through enemy installations, vast jungles, and sometimes even the thick of battle. Alone and surrounded by the enemy, even a special forces agent will find it tough to come out alive. But that is the secret behind the series' popularity-the cerebral challenge of figuring out how to avoid combat, and the thrill of sneaking through enemy territory undetected.<br/><br/>

The MGS series is also known for its storyline, which blends seamlessly with the gameplay. The scenarios are based on extensive research and incorporate the drama of actual developments in society.<br/><br/>

These elements have made MGS what it is today: a mature work of entertainment that transcends national borders and the confines of video games, and one of the leading products of the Japanese content business.<br/><br/>

Features:<br/><br/>

The MGS franchise is one of the most important game series of all time with multi-million unit sales globally, and countless awards honouring the vision of Hideo Kojima, a true video game icon.<br/>
First time for these groundbreaking MGS titles to be in full High-Definition with revamped graphics, menu systems and much more.
Play as a new fan or a veteran within METAL GEAR SOLID universe and experience some of the greatest gaming design, storytelling and presentation of all-time<br/>
Three full METAL GEAR SOLID games featuring endless hours of gameplay within single-player campaign<br/>
Online multiplayer modes featured in MGS Peace Walker for even greater replay and value to extend the experience further. Go online in multiplayer modes as well as Co-Op mode.<br/>
Enjoy smooth, precise controls with right analog stick formatting and Force Feedback<br/>
See the game like you never have with the frame rate boosted to 60 fps and graphics enhanced to 720p<br/>
Complete your missions and enjoy a new way to play METAL GEAR SOLID: Peace Walker with the Trophies mode<br/><br/>


*Video*<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDYjQHAEalg

<br/>
*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>                                              ▄
░                                       ░ ▄▀▓▀▄ ░       ░
░                   ▀ ▄             ░   ▒ ▐▌░▐▌ ▒   ░              ░
▒░                    ▐▌        ░   ▒   ▓▄▀▄▄▄▀▄▓   ▒   ░        ░
░▓▒                   ▄▀         ▒   ▓▓▄▄▀▄▓████▄▀▄▄▓▓   ▒       ░▒ ░
▒▓▓  ee'           ▄▄█          ▓▓▄▄▄▀▀  ▐▓█▀▀████▄▄▀▀▄▄▄▓▓     ▓▒▓░▒
▓█▀  ▄▄        ▄▄█████     ▄▄▄▓▓█▀       ▓███  ▀██████▄▄▄▀▀ ▀  ▄ ▀█▒▓
▀ ▄██▓▓██▄ ▄▄██████▀▀▄▄▄█▓▓▀▀  ▄▀▄      ▐▓██▌    ███▀███████▄  ▓█▄ ▀█
██▓████▓▄██▓█████▄██▓▓▀▀    ▄██▌       ▓███ ▄▀ ▐███▌ ▀▀██████▄▓███▄
▐█▓█████████▀▓██▄▓▓▀▀       ▐████      ▐▓██▌▐▌░ █████     ▀█████████▌
█▓██████▀ ▄ ▄▓█▓▀           █████▌     ▓███  ▀▄██████▌     ▐██▓█████
▐▓█████▌ ▐▌▐▓█▀   ▄  ░      ██░███    ▐▓██▌    ███░███    ▄▓▓██████▌  SWAG!
█▓█████▄ ▀██▌  ▄███  ░     ██ ▓██▌   ▓██▀    ▐███ ███▌  ▓▓███▀▄███
█▓▓█████▄  ▀ ▀▓▓███  ░░▒▓ ██▌▐▓██ ▓▐███████████▌▄▐███▐▓███▀  ▓██▌▄████████▓░
▀█▓▓██████▄▄  ▀▓▓██  ░▒▓▐██▓ ███▌▓▓█████████████▌███▌███   ▄▓██▐█████████▄
▀▀▓▓████████▄▄▀▓▓█  ░ ▐██▓ ▐███▐███▌    ▄█▄██▀█▐███▐█▌    ▀█████████▀   ▀
▄   ░    ▀▀▓▓███████▄▀▓▓  ░▐███▌ ███████    ▓▓███    ███▌██▄ ▄   ▀▄ ▄█▄█▌ ▄█▄
▀▄ ▓  ▄▀    ▀▀▓██████▄▀▓  ▐███▌ ▐█████▌   ▐▓███   ░ ▐███▐▀▄▄▄▄     ▐████▄ ▀
▄▄          ▀▓█████▌▐▓ ████   ▓████    ▓███▌    ░ ███▌████████▄▄▄██░███▄
▀▓█▀      ▄▄▄ ▐▓█████ █▌████   ▐▓███▌  ▐▓███      ▄▐▓██▐█████████████▀░ ▀█
▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄▄███████▄████▌█ ██████    █▓███▄ ▓███▌    ▄▓▓▓███▌█▀▀   ▀▀▀█████▄▄██▌
▀  ▓▓▓▌▐▓████████████▀▐▌▐█████▌  ▄▄▄█▓███▀████  ▄▄▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀  ▄▓▓▓██▄▄ ▀▀████▄█
▓████████████▀▀▀    ▀▓█████ ▄ ▐▓▓▓▀▀▀████▓▌              ▐▓  ▀▀▀▓▓▓█▄▄ ▀▀█▌
▄████████▀▀            ▓██▀▄█▀      ▀▓▓██▓▀                ▀▀       ▀▀▓██▄ ▄
▀▓████▓               ▓███▀           ▀▀                              ▓███▓
▀▓██▓ ▒▒░░░░░░░░░  ▓██▀  ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒ ▓███▀
▀█▓ ▓▄          ▄█▀                                            ▄▓ ▓█▀
░  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄  ▄        Metal Gear Solid HD Collection       ▄  ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ░
▀  ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄ ▓                                           ▓ ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀  ▀
░ ▄█▄ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       platform ....... XBOX 360         ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▄█▄ ░
▒  ▓  ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌       release date ... 02-01-2012       ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌  ▓  ▒
▄▓▄   ▄▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▓        filenames ...... swag-mgshd*.r     ▓ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▄   ▄▓▄
▀  ▄▓▓▀ ▓▓▀ ▓         origin.......... PAL                ▓ ▀▓▓ ▀▓▓▄  ▀
█▓▓█ ▓▓▀▀▄▓          format ......... .iso                ▓▄▀▀▓▓ █▓▓█
█▓██▌▓▀▀▀▀            language ....... EN ...                 ▀▀▀▀▓▐██▓█
▐▓████▌                                                           ▐████▓▌
▐▓████▌  ▄                                                     ▄  ▐████▓▌
█▓████▄▐▌▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░ ░  www.xRel.to - FUCK OFF & DIE ░ ░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▐▌▄████▓█
▄ ███████▌                                                     ▐███████ ▄
▄▄▀█████▌                                                     ▐█████▀▄▄
▀▓▓███████   http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/110/110059.html    █████▄█▓▓▀
▀█▓▓█████                                                     █████▓▓█▀
▀█▓▓█████                                                     █████▓▓█▀
▄ ▀█▓▓███▌    Greetings fly out to those who keep the scene    ▐███▓▓█▀ ▄
▓▄ ▀█▓██▌      spirit alive esp. COMPLEX and eNRAGE         ▐██▓█▀ ▄▓
▒ ▓▄ ▀▓██                                                   ██▓▀ ▄▓ ▒
▒ ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░ no class - only style ░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▓▀ ▄▓ ▒ ▒
░ ░ ▒ ▓  ▀                                                 ▀  ▓ ▒ ░ ░
░   ░ ▒                                                       ▒ ░   ░
░                                                       ░
░                                                                   ░

</pre>


----------



## T-hug (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome I shall be picking this up once the price drops a bit!
Possibly might go for the Vita version also will have to see.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

I got the Xbox 360 version and it's pretty sweet. Definitely worth a purchase.

MGS3 at least looks pretty nice and runs a lot nicer. Haven't tried 2 yet since I played it already. Peace Walker looks alright but certainly plays a lot better with dual analogs. Shame I can't do the online co-op stuff, no friends have it.

Peace Walker is also a separate disc under Peace Walker HD with separate achievements.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I got the Xbox 360 version and it's pretty sweet. Definitely worth a purchase.
> 
> MGS3 at least looks pretty nice and runs a lot nicer. Haven't tried 2 yet since I played it already. Peace Walker looks alright but certainly plays a lot better with dual analogs. Shame I can't do the online co-op stuff, no friends have it.
> 
> Peace Walker is also a separate disc under Peace Walker HD with separate achievements.


Well you have friends and you always play their games, just force them to play yours for once.


----------

